
Polar melting: 'Methane time bomb' isn't a 'bomb' - howard941
https://www.yaleclimateconnections.org/2019/01/methane-time-bomb-isnt-actually-a-bomb/
======
anigbrowl
This is a bad article. It presents rational uncertainty about the phenomenon
as debunking and equates the distance and rate of future events with a
decrease in severity. I've never seen an article or news report on methane
release that didn't point out the idea of a bomb was a metaphor and referred
to the suddenness on geological timescales, while also describing it as a
continuous process that would take place some decades int he future.

It's as if someone looking at footage of the California town destroyed in the
wildfires said it looked like the impact of a bomb, and then this author
showed to say ' _actually_ it just burned to the ground.'

